
I created a Font Memory Game, how fast can you complete it? - matejlatin
https://betterwebtype.com/font-memory-game.html
======
weedking
Interesting idea. I have to say though, it would be far more useful to me if
you were helping me reinforce my knowledge of which fonts these are (which is
what I initially assumed the game would be doing).

~~~
bwhitlock
I agree, presenting the name of the font after connecting the two would be
helpful.

------
squidbot
In Windows desktop Chrome Version 67.0.3396.99 I just get "NOT SUPPORTED
Sorry, this game can’t be played on mobile devices."

Worked fine in Firefox however.

------
bhhaskin
This is just an ad for a book...

